# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  tjedan dojenja u rijeci

## flower

- pozivamo sve trudnice i njihove partnere na malu skolu dojenja koja ce se odrzati u petak, 6.10.2006. u 18.00 (planirano trajanje do 20.00) u Camberievoj ulici br.2 (Dom zdravlja-na 2 katu) - gostuje jedna Rodina savjetnica na SOS-u, pomaze joj Sarasabina
- pridruzite nam se i na Korzu, u subotu, 7.10.2006. od 10.00 do 13.00 posjetite nas stand i informirajte se o nasim akcijama (biti ce i majce za prodaju  8) )
- pogledajte dobro izlog grada Rijeke (iza utorka)...
javimo i druge lijepe stvari   :Heart:  
obiljezite s nama ovaj TD i pogledajte avatar...informirajte se zasto bojkotiramo SB i sto znaci Pravilnik, Kod ili Monitoring
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...684&highlight=
vidimo se  :Smile:

----------


## sandraf

joj, majice, napokon! :D

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Ako ništa, puno će ih u subotu posjetiti štand zbog majica! 
Ali onda treba požuriti da ne nestanu!
Još ćemo morati pozvati zaštitare da se netko ne bi potukao!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mala laia

Dijeliti ćemo i male origami-rodice!!! :D

----------


## choko

majce  :D 
ako ne bude kiše mi stižemo ...

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Danas, 04/10, mali, ali vijedan dio lokalnog medijskog prostora pripada samo Rodama.
_Sarasabina_ će povodom Tjedna dojenja gostovati na sljedećim radijskim postajama:

Radio Trsat -  14 sati
Primorski radio -  16,30
Svid radio -  18,30 

Treba napomenuti da je Radio Trsat medijski pokrovitelj Tjedna dojenja u Rijeci!

Držimo joj fige, jer od tolike medijske eksponiranosti, već ima čir na želudcu!     :Heart:

----------


## la11

i kako je bilo danas?

----------


## Mukica

super ste cure   :Heart:   :Heart:  - sretno sutra i uzivajte ko sto cemo i mi u karlovcu  :D  :D  :D

----------


## choko

Bravo za rijecke mame,bas su slatke bule danas...dobili smo rodicu origami,kupili mAjce,pokupili letke...ma  :Love:   za rode
...e da i kalendar je super

----------


## choko

nisu bule nego BILE I JESU  :Laughing:

----------


## sandraf

bravo cure, i mi smo bili, kupili majice (addicted i mogu biti...), dobili letke za citanje i edukaciju i provele ugodno prijepodne. cestitke!

----------


## flower

bas nam je drago da i vas prati pozitivni feeling kao i nas   :Heart:  akcija nam je bila bas lijepa, evo mi javljaju da smo bile i na Kanalu RI - vidimo se na sljedecoj akciji :D

----------


## la11

ja gledala na kanalu ri,bilo je super.

*flower* tvoje dijete je bilo u krupnom planu kako gura onaj pano,a moje kako jede u kolicima   :Laughing:

----------


## flower

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja sam provela jako lijepih sat vremena, iako više kao fikus. Jedino se ne mogu oteti dojmu da nekako nije došlo do prepoznavanja bojkota Sretne bebe od strane građana. No, i činjenica prepoznavanja  same RODA - e je važna, pa eto barem to...

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Evo i slikom kako je bilo!

----------


## Točkica

Super su slike! Tako mi je žao što nisam mogla doći, mi smo išli na pir i nije bilo šanse da se organiziram i stignem...  :Crying or Very sad:  
Next time....

----------

